# Woman Charged for Squirting Breast Milk at Deputy



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 8, 2010)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,588369,00.html?test=latestnews


> As Tramel changed into an inmate uniform, she  squirted a stream of breast milk into the face of the female deputy  watching over her.
> 
> 
> A press release from the Daviess County, Kentucky, Detention  Center, said that after the deputy decontaminated herself from the  "bio-hazard", Tramel was charged with third degree assault.



I thought prisoners were checked for "loaded guns" before lock up?


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 8, 2010)

Not the worst thing that deputies and corrections officers have had inmates throw on them...  

Not a job I ever wanted, no matter how desperately I wanted into law enforcement.


----------



## d1jinx (Mar 8, 2010)

"come closer Clarise...errrr.... i mean Clarence"


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 8, 2010)

It may not be the worst thing they've had thrown at them, but this is certainly something that needs to be nipped in the bud.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 8, 2010)

I laughed initially, but it struck me just now... blood, semen and saliva are considered 'bio hazards', why not milk too?  Is sweat?


----------



## grydth (Mar 8, 2010)

Perhaps this was a confession to the original crime instead of the commission of a new one.... a/k/a making a clean breast of things..... 

Now that I've milked this one for all its worth with udderly awful puns, I'll be off to new threads......


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 8, 2010)

This is a case we need to stay abreast of.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Mar 8, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I thought prisoners were checked for "loaded guns" before lock up?



You can have these guns when you pry them from my... oh, well.


----------



## Blade96 (Mar 8, 2010)

Gordon Nore said:


> You can have these guns when you pry them from my... oh, well.



....cold dead fingers? 



Haha, Patrick Swayze will never truly be dead. =]


----------



## Flea (Mar 8, 2010)

Speaking as a local, I can offer a little historical context on this...

In 1998, a man was arrested for squirting random women with a water pistol.  I don't know what prompted them to test the water, but they found that it contained traces of his own urine.  There was no law against this, so they had to slap his wrist and leave it at that.

The following legislative session, the crime of "assault with bodily fluids" was born.

I couldn't possibly make this up ... :uhyeah:


----------



## angrywhitepajamas (May 22, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I laughed initially, but it struck me just now... blood, semen and saliva are considered 'bio hazards', why not milk too?  Is sweat?



If it is secreted from the body you bet it is or is going to be under the OSHA Blood borne pathogen standard.  Fortunately so far nothing about sweat, that Ive heard about.


----------

